# needing very specific tent camping advice



## oldfella1962 (Oct 15, 2016)

I don't have much experience with north georgia hiking/camping but if I explain my exact needs I'm thinking some of you could steer me in the right direction:
I want to do a weekend simple tent camping trip combined with mildly challenging short hikes adjacent to the camp site preferred, but if we have to leave the camp site to get to the trails, that's okay too. My son and myself are ex army and in good/great shape with no physical limitations, but aren't ready to go sprinting up Mount Everest or anything. I do not have a truck, only a car so I can't drive on rough roads to get to a campsite. Our plan is to set up the tent right where we park at the campsite, and then hike with light rucksacks full of water, snacks and emergency gear, returning to the campsite by dark. Pretty basic "guy stuff" type camping and hiking, nothing fancy. We plan on going in November so we can hike hard without getting overheated and the leaves will be in color. So anywhere around Ellijay, Helen, or Dohnolaga that gets us up into the mountain scenery for a five hour or so hike on legal and safe trails (even if mountain bike riders use them, or a lot of hikers it's okay as long as it's not super-crowded) would be great. So please, any advice would be appreciated. This Augusta city life is driving me crazy and those mountains are calling my name!


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 15, 2016)

OK, so you are looking for a base camp to do day hikes from. That's a pretty good way to do it. You can cover a lot more miles without a heavy backpack.

Check out Vogel State Park or Winfield Scott NF campground,  Lake Conasauga NF campground would make a good base camp for the Cohutta National Forest although a little farther from Augusta than the other two. 

There are a few long trails that interconnect close to Vogel to include the Coosa Backcountry and the Duncan Ridge Trail.
Connect to the Appalachian Trail  and go to the top of Blood Mountain. 
Vogel is a very popular state park though. Winfield Scott is not a popular although it might not offer as many trail connections.

https://gastateparks.org/content/Georgia/parks/trail_maps/Vogel-trailmap2013.pdf

http://www.atlantatrails.com/hiking...-to-blood-mountain-via-the-appalachian-trail/

http://www.hikingtheappalachians.co...d-coosa-backcountry-trail-blairsville-georgia


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 15, 2016)

Your thread title might be misleading. It reads "need very specific tent"

Maybe change it to "need hiking bass camp"


----------



## Oldstick (Oct 16, 2016)

Cloudland Canyon State Park has exactly what you are asking.  Challenging day hike trails that you can walk to right from the camping areas.  There's even walk-in tent sites if you want to camp away from the paved roads.

And great scenery.

Tents also allowed in the water/electric drive-in sites, by the way.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Oct 16, 2016)

The national forests around the Cleveland, GA area are filled with Forest Service roads that are very well maintained, to the point that they accommodate just about any vehicle. Side-of-the road camping is allowed in most places and there are many trails to hike and streams to fish.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Oct 16, 2016)

Thanks everybody. No, I don't want any walk-in camping - our rucks will be lightweight with just the basics. The info you guys gave me will definitely steer me to what I want. My son and I are going to have a ball and since we will both be living near each other for at least the next three years, I'm sure we'll start going as often as we can (in the cooler months of course). I will post some pics because who doesn't love the fall colors?


----------



## Milkman (Oct 16, 2016)

The Applachian Trail starts at Amicolola Falls SP


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 16, 2016)

I was going to say Cloudland too. We are plnning a aimilar trip but hiking into Panther Creek and staying the night and chill for the day.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 16, 2016)

Been following this one. I didn't see anything mentioned about a loop. So I will throw this out there. The Overflow Creek water shed has a few trails. But they would be in and back unless you have two vehicles. Look at the Bartram Trail. Also Three Forks Trail. Short time would be Holcomb and Ammons Creek Falls, both on the same trail. Also, Dicks Creek Falls which is on the Chattooga. Then, you have the bike trails at Stonewall Creek Falls (loops). And also, if you have a GPS to find your way, the hike around the crown of Glassy Mountain would be a very good one !! And the list could go on and on !!


----------



## oldfella1962 (Oct 18, 2016)

Milkman said:


> The Applachian Trail starts at Amicolola Falls SP


I've been to the falls twice - nice place. One of the days of our weekend trip I might hike just a bit of "the trail" just to say I was on it if even for a few hours.


----------



## jbogg (Oct 18, 2016)

Artfuldodger said:


> OK, so you are looking for a base camp to do day hikes from. That's a pretty good way to do it. You can cover a lot more miles without a heavy backpack.
> 
> Check out Vogel State Park or Winfield Scott NF campground,  Lake Conasauga NF campground would make a good base camp for the Cohutta National Forest although a little farther from Augusta than the other two.
> 
> ...



^^^^^^^
This! From Vogel state park and Winfield Scott you could explore a new trail every day for several days.  Lots of day hike options around Blood and Slaughter mountains.


----------



## Oldstick (Oct 18, 2016)

Loops at Cloudland, if I'm not mistaken.  Walk right out of the tent, around the loop half day/all day or more, up and down 1000+ ft in the process and back to the tent.  Probably many of the other locations mentioned are similar.

Did it before many years ago with my kids,mid-summer hot and I wanted to call a helicopter in after reaching the bottom.  One time, we mistakenly came up near the top on the opposite side of the canyon from our campsite, looking for additional waterfalls to see.  We elected to start hiking the road 2 or 3 miles around the rim back to camp rather than down and up again.  Luckily someone passing recognized and had pity on us, giving us a lift back to the camper.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 20, 2016)

I thought of two more places closer to Evans/Augusta. Tallulah Falls State Park is one. You can hike the trail around the rim and to the bottom of the gorge. You could pack up on your last day and stop by the Panther Creek Falls Trail on the way home.

Table Rock State Park is in South Carolina but not to far from Augusta. There is a couple of trails out of there to the top of Table Rock Mountain and onto the Foothills Trail. 
I think you can hike from Table Rock to Caesar's Head east of Table Rock. You can hike to Sassafras Mountain the highest peak in South Carolina from Table Rock SP. 

The Foothills Trail if a pretty long trail. I haven't did any hiking on it but been across it on Hwy 178 where it crosses the Eastatoe Creek. It looks really beautiful in that area. The elevation climbs abruptly at the Blue Ridge Escarpment in that area of South Carolina. 

The Jocassee Gorges Passage of the Palmetto Trail can be made from Table Rock. I'm not sure if that is part of the longer Foothills Trail. 

http://www.palmettotrail.org/jocassee.asp

I'm not sure how many trails connect from the Foothills Trail. I wonder if there is a trail off the Foothills Trail that goes north into the Gorges State Park in North Carolina?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 20, 2016)

Gorges State Park;
 The 7,500-acre park incorporates a portion the long-distance Foothills Trail and touches Lake Jocassee at the South Carolina border. Trails and campsites continue to be developed at this relatively new state park.

One of the park’s most popular pathways is the Foothills Trail. Established by Duke Energy, the trail winds along the southern portion of the state park and wraps around Lake Jocassee, where primitive campsites are available. The trailhead is located at the Frozen Creek access area in Rosman on Frozen Creek Road. This area provides parking, picnic areas and trailheads

The Auger Hole Trail cuts directly through the heart of the Park.
This trail also serves as a connector from Frozen Creek Access to the Foothills Trail. 

The Cane Brake head is located at the Frozen Creek Access in Rosman, NC. This trail follows the eastern boundary of the park from Frozen Creek Access to the Foothills Trail.

http://www.ncparks.gov/gorges-state-park/trails

Map;
http://www.ncparks.gov/sites/default/files/ncparks/maps-and-brochures/gorges-park-map.pdf

Well there you go. You could camp at Table Rock and hike all the way to Gorges State Park. I don't know about in a day. 
Maybe drive a vehicle to the Frozen Creek Access in Rosman, NC. 
That's not very far from Table Rock up Hwy 178 a bit. At least not in a car.


----------



## riprap (Oct 21, 2016)

jbogg said:


> ^^^^^^^
> This! From Vogel state park and Winfield Scott you could explore a new trail every day for several days.  Lots of day hike options around Blood and Slaughter mountains.



This

Winfield Scott has cut the water off but one loop is open with porta pottys. 

Desoto Falls is an option. Pretty easy walk to the falls unless you want to tackle the REAL upper falls. They call the middle falls the upper falls now.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 21, 2016)

I would suggest taking a small tent on your backpacking hikes, just in case. It is easy enough to get turned around, or just caught out late. In any situation, it would be nice to have some sort of shelter to hold you over till morning.


----------

